# New carpet question....



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Ive been running on new carpet lately and my tires get alittle glazed after 2-3 runs... Is this due to new carpet? Does new carpet have a coating when its made? Whats going on? 
I have heard different things from a few people but Im convinced there is something on the carpet when its new....

I wipe off the glaze off the tires and the traction is incredible. And no its not the traction compound i use, we used the same compound from the same bottle at a track with older carpet and it did not glaze at all. even after 5-7 runs.

The carpet is 2 weeks old- the tires are purple and plaid...other people had this happen to, they used double pinks. please any info would be helpful.


----------



## Littleman11 (Mar 23, 2002)

Hollis, 

I went and ran about 10 packs in today. You could start to see a small groove starting to show up on the track. After about my 7th pack, the glaze started to actually go away. 

Taz and I were thinking maybe not only something on the carpet, but maybe some residue soaking through from the glue?


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

ok cool, you guys going sat?


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Hollis, 
I'll be up in a couple hours.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

You should try cleaning your tires with lighter fluid between each run. Use the fluid to remove junk, rub dry ,then apply new tire tracction.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah, i do Donald...thanks thou.


> I wipe off the glaze off the tires and the traction is incredible.


may main question really was do you think there is some kind of coating or chemical on the surface when it is new from the factory.


----------

